# R.I.P Tandy



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

tandy, my sweet little jack russell, PTS on 29/2/12. a perennial puppy, who never grew old throughout her 14 years of life- illness did to her what old age couldn't.

now the house feels empty,
no more friendly doggy smell,
no furry face to greet me when i've had a day from hell.
you'd sit there on my lap,
& let me scratch your ears.
but now my lap is empty & my eyes fill with tears.

goodbye, my furry princess. you gave me 14 years of company & friendship. you shared with me the good times, & saw me through the bad times. & now you've gone forever. i'll never forget you, tandy.


----------



## hoggielover (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your lovely dog may she rest in peace


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate, let her be chasing sticks and balls illness free in another plain of time and space


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah dude, very sorry to hear that! she looks like she had real character too and is stunning.

It never is easy loosing a much loved pet and companion.
Sounds like she had an awesome life with you.
RIP Tandy.


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. The attachment one can feel for pets like dogs and cat can be tremendous. She looks like she was an amazing animal and companion. Grieve for her but celebrate the wonderful times you've had together and she'll live in your heart forever.


----------

